# I'd like to run my soft synths through my guitar pedals, what gear do I need?



## p_salom (Apr 3, 2018)

I already have a Focusrite 2i2, but when I run a cable from the left (1) output to a guitar pedal, then from the pedal's out to my interface's input, it doesn't affect the software synth. I'm using LPX's, I/O plugin, am I doing something incorrectly?


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 3, 2018)

Not sure what the in/out looks like in your daw, but you will probably have an impedance/level problem. Most likely your interface out is line level and your pedel expects instrument level. Do you have the in running into another track, or is there an external instrument send? Sorry, I haven't used logic for years.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 3, 2018)

Reamp box and a DI


----------



## p_salom (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## p_salom (Apr 3, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> Reamp box and a DI




So the signal path would be: audio interface output -> di box -> reamp -> guitar pedal -> audio interface input ?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 3, 2018)

p_salom said:


> So the signal path would be: audio interface output -> di box -> reamp -> guitar pedal -> audio interface input ?



audio interface output -> reamp -> guitar pedal -> di box -> (mic pre?) -> audio interface input 

you could also:

audio interface output -> reamp -> guitar pedal -> guitar amp-> mic/(mic pre?) -> audio interface input 

Just be careful with levels. Turn everything down and slowly turn it up so you don't blow up a tube amp or speaker with a synth.


----------



## p_salom (Apr 3, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> audio interface output -> reamp -> guitar pedal -> di box -> (mic pre?) -> audio interface input
> 
> you could also:
> 
> ...




would these work?

For the reamp box, I'd have to use a balanced patch cable to connect audio interface output -> reamp box correct? And the same thing with DI box output to audio interface input?


https://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/radial-engineering-prodi-passive-direct-box

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/ProRMP--radial-prormp-1-channel-passive-re-amping-device


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 3, 2018)

Yea and I think radial sells a pair (reamp and di) as a set. I use the pigtronix one which might interest you. It has two pedal fx loops too and you can fade between them. Look at that one first maybe.


----------



## gtrwll (Apr 3, 2018)

If you connect the main out from 2i2 to a pedal and then back to the input of the 2i2, isn't that a feedback loop?

I also have the 2i2 and from what I've gathered, I'd need an interface with more I/O if I want to connect outboard gear to use with sends.


----------



## p_salom (Apr 4, 2018)

gtrwll said:


> If you connect the main out from 2i2 to a pedal and then back to the input of the 2i2, isn't that a feedback loop?
> 
> I also have the 2i2 and from what I've gathered, I'd need an interface with more I/O if I want to connect outboard gear to use with sends.




Hmmm, okay. So I'd need something like the 6i6 or even the 18i20? Plus reamp and DI box? Perhaps I'll just get a nice tape delay plugin.


----------



## lux (Apr 4, 2018)

what do you mean for "it doesnt affect the synth"? you listen to the synth as unprocessed or you just don't hear anything?


----------



## Kony (Apr 4, 2018)

I think you may need to adjust the 2i2 mixer settings. I might be wrong but don't you need two output settings in the mixer, one to the guitar fx and another to feed the fx signal back into the DAW?


----------



## p_salom (Apr 4, 2018)

lux said:


> what do you mean for "it doesnt affect the synth"? you listen to the synth as unprocessed or you just don't hear anything?



The synth is unprocessed.


----------



## AdamAlake (Apr 4, 2018)

Looks like you are going to need some guitar pedals.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 4, 2018)

https://www.diyrecordingequipment.c...2-explain-like-im-5-why-do-i-need-a-reamp-box


----------



## LinusW (Apr 4, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> https://www.diyrecordingequipment.c...2-explain-like-im-5-why-do-i-need-a-reamp-box


I use their L2A reamp box. It is easy to put together.
When used, I create a loopback with pedals in bypass and adjust L2A output until the signal matches the original levels, then enable the pedals needed.

https://www.diyrecordingequipment.com/products/l2a


----------



## Henu (Apr 6, 2018)

You don't need a reamp box for this. I've been driving guitar DI signals from DAW for ages through different pedals and then routing the pedal output back to the DAW. When actually reamping, that's a different story, though.


----------



## Grinwinter (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't think you can do it with the 2i2 because there are only 2 outputs available.
I use the Akai EIE Pro which has 4 outputs, and I just send whatever I want in Logic or Ableton to outputs 3-4 to the pedals, the out of the last pedal goes to a DI, and from the DI it goes to 1 input (only 1 because all my pedals are mono) in my interface.
There are probably more ways to do it, but hope this helps.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 6, 2018)

Don't know if Logic has a security disconnection to avoid a short circuit from same channel in to out. If so you can try to set the output to 2 x mono and use the right out and the left in. Not sure if that works or helps but may be worth a try.


----------



## hs6327 (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## p_salom (Apr 13, 2018)

hs6327 said:


>



Wow, that looks really nifty.


----------

